# Food For Sensitive Stomachs



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm curious what people with dogs with sensitive stomachs are feeding.
I currently have Max on EVO. When i first got Max his owners were feedign him 'Ol Roy (ewwwww). His gas was unbearable. I eventually switched him to Canidae which was pretty good at first until they switched their formula. I tried dogswell which started off okay but then he ended up with awful diahrea and gas. I took him to the vet and he prescribed Hills. It def firmed up his poop but he was going like 10 times a day (no exaggeration). I did alittle research and found out how horrible hills is (sawdust i an ingredient!). so now we're on EVO and his poop is mostly firm. But after he goes initially there is always watery poop to follow. He'll also keep trying to go even after there nothing left in him. Not to mention his gas is still pretty formidable. Another vet told me to feed him boiled chicken and rice. Any other suggestions?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

try adding plain non flavored organic yogurt to one of his meals. just a spoonful will help his digestion. its all a matter of probiotics that help the stomachs enzymes to break up more food


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

i used to feed innova evo. it didnt sit well with my boy either. i made the switch to Taste of the Wild and it works great. alot of ppl here will tell you Orijen is a good brand.


----------



## Pits4Life (Mar 31, 2009)

Taste of the wild works well. Capri rarely has gas and her stool is always firm. She is on the wetlands canine formula.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I have tried a few different foods because Ellis was having loose stools. I finally switched him to Natural Balance venison and sweet potato he has been fine since. No more gas, well very little and firm BMs. He seems to really like the taste as well.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

yes i have heard of Orijen....i think its a "6 star food" on Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble . Im going to try the yogurt idea first


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Over the past several months he seems less excited about the food. now he just eats when he's hungry (except treats) i think his tummy hurts :-(


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Rice, raw chicken, and carrots with a scoup of lard and a scoup of yogurt or cottage cheese


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

NEELA said:


> Rice, raw chicken, and carrots with a scoup of lard and a scoup of yogurt or cottage cheese


raw chicken? really?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

It's the Raw diet in a nutshell  I can find the link to the receipe if you would like. You can tailor the reciepe to your likings.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

NEELA said:


> It's the Raw diet in a nutshell  I can find the link to the receipe if you would like. You can tailor the reciepe to your likings.


yes im curious


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I can't find the particular thread i was refering to right now, but here's a couple of helpful links..

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/10476-raw-dog-food-recipes.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/12439-raw-food-diet-effective-cheap.html


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

We feed TOTW High Prairie. Dogs love it, tummies are happy (Loki has food sensativities/allergies) and hardly ever any of the run you out of the room gas. We went from Beneful to Canidae Lamd & Rice to TOTW. I am happiest with TOTW.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

yea im seriously considering the raw diet.......there is just so much (conflicting) info its kind of confusing...id like to keep it simple because i dont have much space and a small freezer......im also about to move so ill proably wait till we're settled there to make any major changes......the "cheap an effective" recipe sounds nice and simple so maybe ill bas eit off that and add to it....we'll see....any input is GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i went from purina one to purina pro plan to wellness super5mix to wellness core its really great my dog never has loose stools gas very rarely and 2-3 small poops a day i love it and wont feed anything else ever again


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

i just checked out wellness core on dogfoodanalysis.com... looks like a good food.....i may give it a shot


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

alright im switching from EVO to Wellness CORE.....im going to start today and make the switch over the next five days....i hope he takes to it!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Max is picking the pieces of wellness out of the EVO! it must taste better then it smells!


----------



## lazarus2345 (Dec 29, 2008)

I went through a similar incident with my dog Dewey. I started him out on Evo Red, and he did great the first month. Then he started having loose stools, on advice from peanuts mommy I switched to Evo. This didn't seem to help at all so I switched to Wellness Core, and again runny stools, so now we are on Taste of the Wild, and everything seems to be just fine now. I would love to try Orijen, but the closest retailer is 150 miles away, and with shipping I'm looking at 80+ for a 30lb. bag and I can get TOTW for half that locally. So I hope Wellness works for you, but I would buy the smallest bags starting out since you may have to experiment a little.....good luck


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

I am very fortunate to have a great dog supply store on my block literally. They have all the great foods except Orijen. The store is called DoggieStyle....they have 2 locations in Baltimore and i think 5 in Philly.
Doggie Style


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

3 days into our switch to Wellness CORE from EVO......so far so good even with a pretty abrupt change.....did 25/75 day one and he seemed to like it so much ive already gone up to 50/50.....firm small poop yay....amazing what i can get excited about hah


----------



## Bonnie (Jul 2, 2009)

*Carrots....no way>*



NEELA said:


> Rice, raw chicken, and carrots with a scoup of lard and a scoup of yogurt or cottage cheese


My Albino female Roxie almost died from carrots.


----------

